# 10mm Catty lead ammo!



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all

I made a trade of some of my exotic timber for this 10mm (9.95mm to be exact!) mold (we spell it mould in the UK!!)

I got around to trying it out today and it was fine but the sprues are a little thick to twist off, I used side pliers to snip them off but this is spoiling the shape of the balls so I think i'll have to make a 'proper' sprue cutter!!

The lad actually machined these from two blocks of steel and did a fab job of them :bowdown: The mold has proper locating dowels so there's no mismatch of the two parts :thumbsup:

Some pics...














































I had a strange day trying to get set up for the pouring! It was extremely windy out and as I can't get in my garage, the only place to do the job was in my greenhouse, out went the bonsai trees and in went all the pliers, pots, molds etc, I then got out a small butane powered stove, it has packed in since the last time I used it :banghead:

I went and dug out my propane blowlamp, that just kept blowing out, two more Butane ones proved duff as well! (Taymar and Ronson!)

I found another propane torch, this one was working, it lit and burned great for about ten seconds when the on/off valve sprung a leak and almost charred my hand :/

I was beginning to think I was up against it!!

I replaced two O Rings and it works superbly once more and finally I was pouring my catty ammo!!!

Haven't tried the ammo yet, i'll probably try it at work tomorrow night as there's waaaay more room than I have here!!!

I'll let you know how I get on 

Cheers, John


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

looks good aside from the thick sprue, have been thinking about making a mold for 10mm ala Charles tutorial with the 2 pieces of wood, is that a commercial model or a one off custom jobbie?


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Creaky

It's a one off custom job by a lad that works in a machine shop!!

he's going to make me a sprue cutter that will follow the curvature of the ball!!

Cheers, John


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh Dear!!

The pics seem to have 'broken' :banghead:

John :iono:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Johnbaz said:


> Oh Dear!!
> 
> The pics seem to have 'broken' :banghead:
> 
> John :iono:


 looks good to me. i see 5 pics.


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Imperial said:


> Johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dear!!
> ...


Oops!!

Yes, it must me my computer! They're back for me again!!

Cheers, John :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy shooting your homemade lead balls, a cool mould :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Mr Teh :thumbsup:

John


----------

